# Djeca i roditelji > Jednoroditeljske obitelji >  Definicija samohrane majke po zakonu

## anni frani

Koja je definicija samohrane majke po zakonu?
Da li sam ja samohrana majka ako je otac djeteta priznao djete, ne živimo na istoj adresi i nismo vjenčani?

----------


## anni frani

Da li uopće postoji definicija? Ja sam (prizanajem) jednim okom letimično pregledala obiteljski zakon i nisam naletjela na definiciju (pa ni sam izraz ''samohrana majka'')

----------


## Mukica

mislim da neka sluznea definicija ne postoji
svasta sam nasla kad upises "samohrani" i/ili "jednoroditeljska", al definiciju ne

probaj neku suvislu definiciju potrazit na ovoj adresi: let@zg.htnet.hr ili brj mob: 098/17 59 391 - to je udruga let ili na njihov fiksni telefon 48 23 041

----------


## sf

> Da li uopće postoji definicija? Ja sam (prizanajem) jednim okom letimično pregledala obiteljski zakon i nisam naletjela na definiciju (pa ni sam izraz ''samohrana majka'')


U ZAKONu 
O SOCIJALNOJ SKRBI -- članak 2., stavak 1., točka 3. stoji: "Samohranim roditeljem smatra se roditelj koji nije u braku i ne živi u izvanbračnoj zajednici, a sam skrbi za svoju djecu." To je definirano odmah na početku tog zakona jer temeljem svog statusa, djeca samohranih roditelja imaju neka proširena prava (npr. povećava se iznos pomoći za uzdržavanje).

Definicije samohranog roditelja nema u Obiteljskom zakonu. On, naime, ne definira pojam _obitelji_ pa tako ni _jednoroditeljske obitelji_ (jer je tesko pravno odrediti pojavu koja nije statična, koja se stalno mijenja). 

I neki drugi zakoni spominju samohrane roditelje, odnosno djecu samohranih roditelja (npr. Zakon o radu), ali ne daju definiciju.

----------


## anni frani

Hvala na odgovorima..
Izgleda da nema definicije.

----------


## Kaja

Meni je jedna ženska sa Soc. skrbi objasnila da bih ja imala status _samohrane_ u slučaju da mi je muž mrtav. E sad, niti imam muža, niti je mrtav, a imam dijete i sama sam s njom pa sad ...  :Confused:

----------


## Mukica

ja isla neki dan na carinu
dole u branimirovu
i cekam tamo da dodjem na red i ubijam vrijeme citajuci njihovu oglasnu plocu


dakle, tamo se pozivaju zaposlenici da se prijave za neke skolarine i da prednost imaju djeca samohranih roditelja, a djeca samohranih roditelja definirana su u 4 ili 5 tocaka, ali u svakoj se spominje _...koje je korisnik djecjeg doplatka_ 

bas me to razljutilo
jer isla sam citati nekoliko puta
i u svakoj kategoriji je pisalo i to kao uvjet
znaci ako imad solidna primanja po glavi i  NE PRIMAS djecji doplatak u HŽu NISI SAMOHRANI roditelj?  :Mad:

----------


## litala

a daj muki, pa postoji zilion situacija kada dijete ne moze koristiti neke beneficije jer ne prima djecji doplatak. to nije iskljucivo vezano na djecu samohranih roditelja...

onda bi bilo da ni one obitelji koje ne primaju djecji doplatak (a takvih je jako puno) nisu obitelji?

eto ti najnovija nebuloza - dodatak od 500kn mjesecno (tzv. pronatalitetni! dodatak) za trece i svako iduce dijete mozes ostvariti samo ako si ostvario i pravo na djecji doplatak. nema doplatka - za trece, cetvrto, sedmo dijete -> sipak  :/

----------

